# Vinyl windows tight to open/close



## djinlondon (Sep 28, 2011)

On the front of the house, I have double hung windows on each bedroom. Both are very difficult to open and close. How can I adjust these so they open normally?


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Are they replacement windows or original to the home? I am guessing replacements by the look of them.

Are they rubbing or are the balances just sticky?

If they are rubbing, there are things call jamb jacks in some cases (if they are replacements). In order to properly identify how to service the balances, I will need to know what type they are.


----------



## djinlondon (Sep 28, 2011)

They're rubbing. These are the original windows.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Lift the window up slightly and check to see that it is square. You can somewhat verify this by looking at the reveal between the lower stile of the lower sash and the frame of the window.

If the window is somehow out of square, something in the home moved and the repair of that window will be considerable as it will likely require replacement and re-sizing to accommodate the newly changed opening size.


----------



## djinlondon (Sep 28, 2011)

I've checked the windows when open and closed. They are both level and square. Is it possible the frame has been overshimmed on either side?


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

djinlondon said:


> I've checked the windows when open and closed. They are both level and square. Is it possible the frame has been overshimmed on either side?


Possible.

The jamb jacks could be over tightened (if there are any) as well.

Look for a small adjuster screw on the sides.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Snap out the sash and see if you can see holes in the tracks with flat head screws inside, or plastic caps covering the hole where the screws are.
If there is it's as simple as backing off the screws a little. (counter clockwise)
If not you may have to remove the trim and reshim the window frame.
Something as simple as someone used high expanding foam, instead of low expanding could have caused this.


----------

